

Smalltalk is making a comeback - Gartner analyst - musiciangames
http://blogs.gartner.com/mark_driver/2008/10/09/remember-smalltalk/

======
charlesju
I agree that OO is making a big comeback, especially with the explosive fervor
behind these new web frameworks (Rails, Django, etc).

It seems to me that the biggest case for Smalltalk is that it was the
foundation for Ruby, and Rails is definitely pushing Ruby into the top tier.

In other news, Alan Kay = badass. He came to my class and talked about how he
was trying to use LISP to code TCP/IP in 80 lines.

------
makecheck
How does Smalltalk bind to other languages such as C, in order to reuse code
libraries? That's a pretty big question if it is to make a "comeback".

For instance, Objective-C adds quite a bit to C, and replaces C++ features,
yet it can bind to either of those languages. And there's been work done to
make the entire Python standard library usable in Ruby.

~~~
jhancock
depends on the implementation. squeak makes using C routines and libraries
easy. The older commercial smalltalk's all have simple ways of making system
calls or writing primitives inline or as libraries.

Ruby does make adding C easy. Smalltalk is a little less friendly in this
regards. But only a little and that is implementation specific.

------
wheels
It's happened a time or three that one of the uninitiated has gandered at my
bookshelf during a dinner party and picked up "Inside Smalltalk" only to be
sorely disappointed.

------
thomasmallen
He never explains how it's making a comeback.

